# Waitin on my Peppers!



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm impatiently waitin on my pepper plants ta sprout! Started 35 multi colored ones, there be purple, red, orange, yellow an white.

Burpee carnival mix. I bought one them indoor green house starters that comes with the little dirt pellets. See how it works.

Should look perty in the garden an will be nice ta dry fer later use! Peppers er so expensive in the store an these will taste much better! Boy it's takin along time fer plantin season ta get here!


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

We invested in a grow light and seedling warmer mat this yr to try to get get a jump start. So far we sprouted a couple beans. Still waiting on the exotic stuff like wolfberry, kiwi, groundnuts etc. We switched from small pots to soil cubes too. So far so good. They haven't broken yet and they're cheaper. Last yrs berry vines and some potatoes are still in 5 gal. containers and are growing very nicely in a sunny window. I think they'll get planted outside next year.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

I am feeling your pain! I have a few that has a tiny tiny sprout showing, but thats it. I did transplant some stuff today to just mess around but I am anxiously waiting. I started all my seeds in vermiculite. I wont go back to dirt again, until the SHTF, for starting seeds. It worked great.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

We picked up some growing mix potting soil for sprouting, but the garden and containers get good old compost or 10/10/10. I like to avoid chemical, but I'm not nuts about it. I cheat a little. I hope those vines and bushes sprout. They were a little pricey so we planted some and held back some in case they fail.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> I'm impatiently waitin on my pepper plants ta sprout! Started 35 multi colored ones, there be purple, red, orange, yellow an white.
> 
> Burpee carnival mix. I bought one them indoor green house starters that comes with the little dirt pellets. See how it works.
> 
> Should look perty in the garden an will be nice ta dry fer later use! Peppers er so expensive in the store an these will taste much better! Boy it's takin along time fer plantin season ta get here!


Pictures!!!!

You always post pictures ... 

I'm waiting on squash ... I'm going to give them a few more days.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I'll post some when them little buggers come up, right now, all I'd get would be pics a dirt pots!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> I'll post some when them little buggers come up, right now, all I'd get would be pics a dirt pots!


lol...

I know what you mean!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> I'll post some when them little buggers come up, right now, all I'd get would be pics a dirt pots!


I feel your pain... of course, we're still having below-freezing temps here some days...


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I had the tomatoes and peppers outside hardening off and had to bring them back in. Amazing how much they grew in a week outside! The plant table is overloaded, it looks like a jungle. On a usual spring they would already be planted but this year is a long drawn out winter here. Hard frost tonight. No snow here at work but at the homestead it looks to be snowing now. Maybe this weekend I can get things back outside.


----------



## MrSfstk8d (Jan 20, 2011)

Think I'll start the hardening off this week. Supposed to spit snow/sleet Tues into Wed, so will have to wait a few days yet. Haven't started peppers yet, so I'm thinking those will be bought starts. Lots and lots of tomatoes going though. Want to start potatoes this weekend too.


----------

